# Woman becomes the first in the world to become pregnant after womb transplant



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2308123/Woman-world-fall-pregnant-womb-transplant.html


----------



## Squid (Apr 12, 2013)

Wow. Just when you think science can't get any crazier.


----------



## morganna (Sep 16, 2008)

how wonderful -
morganna xx


----------



## hiltra (Aug 16, 2011)

I love this story...
Couldn't carry my twins this time around but there is hope for me to be pregnant in the future.

Amazing what they can do these days xxx


----------



## MrsPG (Apr 7, 2012)

Unfortunately I believe she lost the baby.


----------



## Brighton24 (Jul 8, 2008)

Yes, I gather she did lose the baby.


----------

